# Russian navy ships head to maneuvers in Venezuela....



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2008)

By VLADIMIR ISACHENKOV, Associated Press Writer 
48 minutes ago



MOSCOW - A Russian navy squadron set off for Venezuela Monday, an official said, in a deployment of Russian military power to the Western Hemisphere unprecedented since the Cold War. 

The Kremlin recently has moved to intensify contacts with Venezuela, Cuba and other Latin American nations amid increasingly strained relations with Washington after last month's war between Russia and Georgia. During the Cold War, Latin America became an ideological battleground between the Soviet Union and the United States.

Russian navy spokesman Igor Dygalo said the nuclear-powered Peter the Great cruiser accompanied by three other ships sailed from the Northern Fleet's base of Severomorsk on Monday. The ships will cover about 15,000 nautical miles to conduct joint maneuvers with the Venezuelan navy, he told The Associated Press.

The deployment follows a weeklong visit to Venezuela by a pair of Russian strategic bombers and comes as Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez — an unbridled critic of U.S. foreign policy who has close ties with Moscow — plans to visit Moscow this week. It will be Chavez's second trip to Russia in about two months.

The intensifying contacts with Venezuela appear to be a response to the U.S. dispatch of warships to deliver aid to Georgia which angered the Kremlin.

Chavez said in an interview with Russian television broadcast Sunday that Latin America needs a strong friendship with Russia to help reduce U.S. influence and keep peace in the region. In separate comments on his Sunday TV and radio program, he joked that he will be making his international tour to Russia and other countries this week aboard the "super-bombers that Medvedev loaned me," a reference to Russian President Dmitry Medvedev. "Gentlemen of the CIA, to be clear, I'm joking," Chavez said with a laugh.

Chavez has repeatedly warned that the U.S. Navy poses a threat to Venezuela.

Russia has signed weapons contracts worth more than $4 billion with Venezuela since 2005 to supply fighter jets, helicopters, and 100,000 Kalashnikov assault rifles. Chavez's government is in talks to buy Russian submarines, air defense systems and armored vehicles and more Sukhoi fighter jets.

Russian and Venezuelan leaders also have talked about boosting cooperation in the energy sphere to create what Chavez has called "a new strategic energy alliance."

Russian Deputy Prime Minister Igor Sechin, who visited Venezuela last week, announced that five of Russia's biggest oil companies are looking to form a consortium to increase Latin American operations and to build a $6.5 billion refinery to process Venezuela's tar-like heavy crude. Such an investment could help Venezuela, the world's ninth-biggest oil producer, wean itself from the U.S. refineries on which it depends to process much of its crude.

Sechin warned the United States that it should not view Latin America as its own backyard. "It would be wrong to talk about one nation having exclusive rights to this zone," he said in an interview broadcast Sunday.

____

Associated Press Writer Ian James in Caracas contributed to this report.


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh great.....here we go again


----------



## renrich (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope they don't break down somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic and we have to go take them in tow.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2008)

Who cares.

A NoGoodNik inviting a militarily crippled group of amateur scullers. Ignore them.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 24, 2008)

Those ships, both commisioned in the late 1990ies, are among most modern vessels out there. As for "amateur scullers" Matt, you are certainly aware of the current training in the Russia's Northern Fleet to make such statements, aren't you? 
hey I don't unconditionally support this move, but don't post something which is not backed by the facts enough.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think that Russian military is crippled nor that is filled with amateurs. The equipment is good, is sturdy. What happened to Kursk was an unfortunate accident. Their men are well trained and are ready to fight.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 24, 2008)

I also agree with Ramirezz.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2008)

Does not bother me none.

It is a free ocean and they can train where they please.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree with Adler.

If the Russian navy wants to sail into the carib, let them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2008)

It is not like we don't do it, and every one country with a decent size navy does it as well.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 24, 2008)

No big deal.

TO


----------



## Freebird (Sep 24, 2008)

Too bad they won't be trying to challenge Canada's sovereignty in the Northwest Passage, might wake up a few people here....


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2008)

We should invite the Russians to have a friendly port call in the US.

Have them visit Florida.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 24, 2008)

But I'm not sure a cruiser would be enough, perhaps they could send the carrier Admiral Kuznetsov? A nice trip through Canada's Arctic some sightseeing off of Cape Cod  Long Island  should pretty much wrap up both yours my country's elections....  {in the RIGHT way  }


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Have them visit Florida.




I think they would feel more at home in California...


----------



## mkloby (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey I would welcome joint maneuvers with Russia. I'd love to show off the V-22 to anyone


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 24, 2008)

mkloby said:


> I'd love to show off the V-22 to anyone



*"SHOTGUN"*... i CALLED IT!

8) 

.


----------



## Erich (Sep 24, 2008)

think the white faced Russians are tired of their own women they want to scan out some tan skinned babes'


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, why not co-ordinate a joint U.S., Canadian, Brazilian Argentine excersize that just *happens* to occur at the same time the Russian Venezuelan excersize?


----------



## JugBR (Sep 24, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, why not co-ordinate a joint U.S., Canadian, Brazilian Argentine excersize that just *happens* to occur at the same time the Russian Venezuelan excersize?



better thing is usa, brazil, russia and all folks work togheter to fix that economic crisis... now !

let lula, chavez, bush and putin play some playstation if the suckas wants to show off, better we watch our asses and take care of it for now !!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2008)

Good chance for the US to see them perform without dodging ice flows..


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> Those ships, both commisioned in the late 1990ies, are among most modern vessels out there. As for "amateur scullers" Matt, you are certainly aware of the current training in the Russia's Northern Fleet to make such statements, aren't you?
> hey I don't unconditionally support this move, but don't post something which is not backed by the facts enough.



Say what you wish, Ramirez. This video speaks volumes. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7ADSZLjx0w_

But then again, perhaps you find this impressive. I don't.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Say what you wish, Ramirez. This video speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7ADSZLjx0w_
> ...




  

I don't get your point at all.

1)what exactely makes you think of Russian sailors as of amateur scullers in this video?
2)so our opinion is based on some amateur videos? You should mention that in your first post already, I wouldn't ask any further questions then.  
3)this is a carrier, not a missile cruiser, you know. Russia has sent cruisers, not carriers to Venezuela.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> I don't get your point at all.
> 
> .



I didn't think you would, buddy.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2008)

This is just a "tit-for-tat" retaliation from the Russians.

If we would mind our own business, then things like this wouldn't happen.

Like I said before, its a great time to invite them for a friendly port call.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sure why not. Let 'em spend some money here.


----------



## renrich (Sep 29, 2008)

I would be very surprised if the Russian navy was very effective. But then Russia is not a maritime nation so they really could not be expected to have much of a navy. This cruise to Venezuela is a political move, nothing more. I have read that the Russian population went from 148M to 143M, 1990-2006 and may decline to 100M by 2050. Also that it's population may be a muslim majority by 2038. Anyone else have insight on that matter?


----------



## ximeng8 (Feb 1, 2009)

My dad was in the port of La Guaira when the ships sailed in. Unfortunately, he was on the way to the airport and the camera was packed up (no pics  ), but at least he saw the ships. An awesome sight, he says the Pyotr Vieliki was huge and awesome to see. I'm proud of my country for allying with Russia, what's wrong with that?


----------



## parsifal (Feb 2, 2009)

I know that the Russians have had their pay, morale, and maintenance issues since the break up of the Soviet Union. I dont know the current state of their fleet, but back in the 80's they were some of the finest sailors i have ever encountered. I believe it has something to do with the way they trained. Whereas in most western navies a sailor gets to move from ship to ship, roughly every two years, and job to job, thereby making him inherently flexible, but not necessarily excellent at one particular task, in the Soviet navy a sailor joined a ship, and stayed with that ship for his entire naval career. This made him far less flexible, but far more experienced at the job he was assigned top. if your job was firing torpedoes, thats all you learnt, but you got very good at that one job....

This is a message for the South Americans...."we are back, and we can sail ships again" Its a russian version of the "great white fleet" designed to shock an awe, impress the natives, and win sales of hardware, and show off what great friends the Russians can be against those nasty, nasty Americans


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 2, 2009)

ximeng8 said:


> I'm proud of my country for allying with Russia, what's wrong with that?


Nothing....

I'm waiting for one of your army generals to knock off Chavez. Maybe after that you'll see Russian and American ships La Guaira side by side. Then hopefully you'll remember your camera!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a message for the South Americans...."we are back, and we can sail ships again" Its a russian version of the "great white fleet" designed to shock an awe, impress the natives, and win sales of hardware, and show off what great friends the Russians can be against those nasty, nasty Americans[/QUOTE]

Well, that sounds like an idea. Just hope that the Russian Navy will not have another Tsushima on their hands too soon. That would send their navy back about ten years.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 6, 2009)

I would be surprised to find the Russian navy "battleworthy" as yet, but at least their ships are at sea. The US "great white fleet" was not really battleworthy either.

This is not about wars, or power politics as such. Its a calling card for South America, a training Mission, and a sales pitch


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, right, thanks. Kinda jumped the gun there didn't I. Wonder if this sales pitch worked though.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 7, 2009)

The sales pitch will depend on the price tag I suppose. I believe the German MEKO type modular warship family has been successful in South America in recent years, but the Russians might be able to offer a cheaper alternative, especially if they can get South American states to buy their second-hand kit.

Putin is proving to be something of a brinksman on the international stage - he wants to remind the US and Europe that Russia is still there, and still a global player. This deployment, the recent fighting in South Ossetia and Russia's recent strongarm tactics are all direct challenges to the supposed hegemony of the US and Northwestern Europe in international relations. At the moment, he is getting his own way, it will be interesting to see how far he tries to push his luck in the future,


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, Putin kinda scares me. He's used a lot of his executive power (sometimes towards the extreme), and I know that Bush has pushed his executive power as well, but he had a set term limit. Putin is the Prime Minister after he was president, which is one of the highest positions in the Russian government (I hope I got this fact right). Personally, I think he has just way too much power for one man to handle, like that old saying "absolute power corruptes absolutely."


----------

